# Backyard crawling course in Akron.



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some pics of the progress on my backyard course. Anyone can come over and crawl with me. I'm in Akron, Ohio.

Enjoy,
Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## Byro (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive been putting a little something together in my backyard as well. You ever go to the Gorge up in the Falls? Pretty cool spot to run.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Byro said:


> Ive been putting a little something together in my backyard as well. You ever go to the Gorge up in the Falls? Pretty cool spot to run.


Not gone to the Falls yet but I will soon. Just me and a friend have run my course so far. Were going to do more work on it this Weds.

Jeff


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool lay out, i got a timing rig you could build to time with.
look in general rc.
'home made timing system'

i have added a video of it in use.
once it loads.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*THIS IS AWESOME !!!*


Please keep the pics coming. I want to see this finished. I was thinking about doing this in my backyard as I am getting an HPI Crawler King. Wife bought it for me, how cool is that ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Tuxedo said:


> *THIS IS AWESOME !!!*
> 
> 
> Please keep the pics coming. I want to see this finished. I was thinking about doing this in my backyard as I am getting an HPI Crawler King. Wife bought it for me, how cool is that ? :thumbsup:


Will do. More work to be done this week. I'll take some more pics once we work on it some more. Thanks for the compliments:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some more pics. Rope bridge added today.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

More Rocks. ROCK ON:thumbsup:


----------



## Byro (Feb 1, 2012)

Where are you stealing all these rocks from? :tongue:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Byro said:


> Where are you stealing all these rocks from? :tongue:


A housing development near my inlaws. They have been putting up houses the last couple years. I go in broad daylight and take them from the lots that have broken ground. There's contractors all around and they see me and they have never said a word to me.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Byro,
Since your in Uniontown you should stop by sometime. I can pm you my address if you want. It should give you some good ideas for your backyard course plus you'll have a blast running this course.

Jeff


----------



## Byro (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldnt mind checking it out, where about are you from?


----------



## drunk on cars (Oct 15, 2010)

kyosho racer, want some old broken concrete chunks also? lol


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

drunk on cars said:


> kyosho racer, want some old broken concrete chunks also? lol


No thank you drunk on cars but that you for the offer


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some pics of Sunday's crawl:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some more...3 of us running. My RS10XT and 2 Axial's, a SCX10 and a Ridgecrest.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

We are doing a fun crawl tommorrow starting around noon or so. Feel free to PM me for directions if you want to stop by:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Had a great time crawling yesterday. A new guy got his Axial up and running and after a few minor tweaks we had it crawling well. More work on the course this week. I'll post pics of the progress when done.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

A couple of pics of the start of the next rock hill and new load of rocks.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

More rock work done.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

My new Axial SXC10


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

I live in Akron as well. I have a modified Summit that I crawl with. We should kick it some time.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Slim Jim said:


> I live in Akron as well. I have a modified Summit that I crawl with. We should kick it some time.


Sweet a couple of us went to the Gorge Metro park this evening for awhile. It was awesome.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

A few pics from today's fun.


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a really good idea! I never even thought about going up to the Gorge....


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah we've been talking about going there for awhile and just got around to it. other guy was going to go today but sometine came up and he couldn't.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

PM Slim Jim


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

3 of us went back to the Gorge today. Was a blast till we got kicked out. No RC's allowed in MetroParks. Learn something new everyday...lol


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

No RC cars in the gorge???.....what a bunch of jerks. What about all of the people smoking weed back there? Weed, haha, how about all of the junkies you see down there? The Metro Park wannabe police need to get their act together. What a joke......

sorry officer, my RC was disturbing the peace and I now realize that.... 8==)


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Some new stuff added today. Down slope to the hill climb.


----------



## hunterdm198 (Jul 5, 2012)

:thumbsup: THATS SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

A couple of pics from the trail run at the Rubber Bowl woods

Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------

